# Performance einer Webanwendung



## JanHH (19. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

zum Thema "Geschwindigkeit".. wenn man eine Webanwendung hat und da rumklickert, wie schnell es geht, bis die neue HTML-Seite (oder der ajax-Request) da ist.

Hab zur Zeit ein simples Servlet, in dem der HTML-Code fest verdrahtet zusammengebaut wird, ziemlich altmodisch, aber hat den Vorteil dass es sauschnell reagiert, weil da keinerle zusätzliche Frameworks involviert sind.

Nun steht ein Umbau an. Habe hier den Hinweis erhalten, dass Seam 2 eher langsam sein soll, wg. der DI. Hab auch schon diverse seam-Projekte gehabt, in der Tat dauert die Antwort auf einen Klick da schon spürbar länger als bei meinem Servlet.

Wie ist das generell mit dieser Thematik? Ein Aspekt bei der Performance ist natürlich der Datenbankzugriff, der soll bei der Betrachtung aussen vor bleiben. Aber davon abgesehen.. welche Frameworks sind besonders schnell (oder langsam)? Euren Erfahrungen nach?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## Sym (19. Mrz 2012)

SpringMVC ist relativ schnell. GWT ebenso. JSF wird eher als "langsameres" Frameworks gehandelt. Es kommt aber auch immer auf die Nutzerzahl und die Server drauf an. 

Natürlich ist das DB Framework auch immer ein Performanzleck. JPA/Hibernate ist z.B. ganz schick, aber i.d.R. langsamer als Plain JDBC.

Ich würde solche Fragen immer von den Vorgaben abhängig machen. Wie viele Nutzer? Welche Antwortzeiten sind gefordert? etc.

Bei manchen Frameworks muss man aber nur optimieren, um mehr Geschwindigkeit zu erhalten. Bei Seam 2 wird dies z.B. über @BypassInterceptors ermöglicht.


----------



## homer65 (19. Mrz 2012)

Zum Thema Performance.
Man muß dabei immer als erstes herausfinden, wo das Bottleneck ist.
Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn Dinge zu verbessern, die eh schon schnell sind.
Und meistens ist die Datenbank das Bottleneck.
Wenn du die von vorne herein nicht in Betracht ziehst, kannst du an anderen Stellen
herumdoktern wie du willst, du wirst nichts erreichen.


----------

